# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Bosch] Ξεκόλλησε  η κεραμική εστία (BOSCH)

## dolomites

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ  :Smile: 


  Πρόβλημα μετά από 6 χρόνια στην  ηλεκτρική κουζίνα.
  Ξεκόλλησε λίγο μόνο η μια γωνία της κεραμικής εστίας. 
  1εκ πάει προς τα πάνω το τζάμι οπότε μαγειρεύει κανονικά αφού η κατσαρόλα πατά επάνω.
  Η επίσημος μάστορας (χωρίς να την δει) θέλει να αλλάξει όλο το πλαίσιο με κόστος 200ευρώ!  :Crying: 


Οι υπόλοιποι γνώστες τι λένε;
  Κάποια λύση;

----------


## lepouras

δεν βοηθάς να την δούμε και εμείς για να μην σου πούμε ότι και ο μάστορας? βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία.

----------


## dolomites

bosch1.JPG

μόνο σε αυτή την γωνία πετάχτηκε πάνω 1εκ ενω οι άλλες τρεις είναι οκ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ρε παιδιά με το συμπάθιο ... αλλά εδώ βυθίζεται η Ελλάδα ... και θα χάσουμε τον ύπνο μας από έναν πόντο που ανέβηκε/ κατέβηκε σε μια κουζίνα?  :hahahha:

----------


## jami

Μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο,αλλα είναι σαν να σκεύρωσε η λαμαρίνα (απο οξείδωση;; :Wink:  και έσπρωξε το τζάμι μονόπλευρα.Αν δεν σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα άμεσα, μου φαίνεται περιττό να κάνεις οτιδήποτε.Αν το δείς και εξελίχτεί σε κάτι, άλλο ξαναμίλα μας.

----------


## PCMan

> Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ 
> 
> 
>   Πρόβλημα μετά από 6 χρόνια στην  ηλεκτρική κουζίνα.
>   Ξεκόλλησε λίγο μόνο η μια γωνία της κεραμικής εστίας. 
>   1εκ πάει προς τα πάνω το τζάμι οπότε μαγειρεύει κανονικά αφού η κατσαρόλα πατά επάνω.
>   Η επίσημος μάστορας (χωρίς να την δει) θέλει να αλλάξει όλο το πλαίσιο με κόστος 200ευρώ! 
> 
> 
> ...


Και? Τι? Τσουλάνε οι κατσαρόλες?

Αυτό τώρα είναι 1 εκατοστό? Άντε να είναι 4χιλιοστά...

Ξεβίδωσε όλο το επάνω μέρος και δεν πως πατάει η εστία στο πλαίσιο. Να στράβωσε λίγο απίθανο.
Βγάλε και φωτογραφίες και πες μας.

----------


## dolomites

> Ρε παιδιά με το συμπάθιο ... αλλά εδώ βυθίζεται η Ελλάδα ... και θα χάσουμε τον ύπνο μας από έναν πόντο που ανέβηκε/ κατέβηκε σε μια κουζίνα?





> Και? Τι? Τσουλάνε οι κατσαρόλες?


Τώρα είναι ok! οι άλλες τρεις γωνίες, αλλά ΑΝ αρχίσουν να ξεκολλάν και αυτές  σιγά-σιγά (που είναι και το λογικό) τότε σίγουρα θα έχω θέμα. Άλλωστε στο κενό αυτό άνετα περνάνε μέσα υγρά που ποιος ξέρει τι ζημιά μπορεί να κάνουν.

Εμένα πάντως μου κόπηκε το γέλιο όταν το επίσημο service της BOSCH μου ζήτησε 230ευρώ.
Να προνοήσω θέλω γιατί δεν μου περισσεύουν!

Δεν μπορώ να το κολλήσω τώρα πριν ανοίξει και άλλο;
Τα έμπειρα μαστόρια όλο και κάποια λύση θα έχουν...

----------


## PCMan

> Τώρα είναι ok! οι άλλες τρεις γωνίες, αλλά ΑΝ αρχίσουν να ξεκολλάν και αυτές  σιγά-σιγά (που είναι και το λογικό) τότε σίγουρα θα έχω θέμα. Άλλωστε στο κενό αυτό άνετα περνάνε μέσα υγρά που ποιος ξέρει τι ζημιά μπορεί να κάνουν.
> 
> Εμένα πάντως μου κόπηκε το γέλιο όταν το επίσημο service της BOSCH μου ζήτησε 230ευρώ.
> Να προνοήσω θέλω γιατί δεν μου περισσεύουν!
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να το κολλήσω τώρα πριν ανοίξει και άλλο;
> Τα έμπειρα μαστόρια όλο και κάποια λύση θα έχουν...


Σου είπα να κάνεις κάτι και να μας δώσεις φωτογραφίες. Το έκανες?
Αν δεν θέλεις και δεν πρόκειται να το κοιτάξεις/φτιάξεις μόνος σου (με τη βοήθεια μας), τότε γιατί μας ρώτησες? Μήπως μόνο για να σου πούμε αν τα 200€ είναι λογική τιμή?

----------


## cards44

δεν ξερω αν λεω βλακεια δοκιμασε να βάλεις λίγο κολλα αυτη που βαζουν για να κλεινουν τρυπα στην εξατμιση (μια ποντα αναμεσα στην λαμαρινα)

----------


## dolomites

> Σου είπα να κάνεις κάτι και να μας δώσεις φωτογραφίες. Το έκανες?
> Αν δεν θέλεις και δεν πρόκειται να το κοιτάξεις/φτιάξεις μόνος σου (με τη βοήθεια μας), τότε γιατί μας ρώτησες? Μήπως μόνο για να σου πούμε αν τα 200€ είναι λογική τιμή?


καλά ντε μη βαράς  :Smile: 
φίλε μου ... χαλαρά....

το 200ευρώ για αλλαγή όλο είναι μια χαρά και sorry αν τα έγραψα λάθος και σου φάνηκε ότι αυτό ρώτησα.
Πριν κάνω αυτό που λες (και επειδή δεν συνηθίζω να ανοίγω συσκευές),
θα περιμένω μερικές ημέρες μήπως άλλος φίλος έχει κάτι άλλο να πει.

Αν όχι, μετά θα έχεις τις φωτογραφίες...

----------


## PCMan

> καλά ντε μη βαράς 
> φίλε μου ... χαλαρά....
> 
> το 200ευρώ για αλλαγή όλο είναι μια χαρά και sorry αν τα έγραψα λάθος και σου φάνηκε ότι αυτό ρώτησα.
> Πριν κάνω αυτό που λες (και επειδή δεν συνηθίζω να ανοίγω συσκευές),
> θα περιμένω μερικές ημέρες μήπως άλλος φίλος έχει κάτι άλλο να πει.
> 
> Αν όχι, μετά θα έχεις τις φωτογραφίες...


Δε βαράω δημήτρη! Απλά, ζήτησες λύση και δε σε βλέπω πρόθυμο να κάνεις κάτι. Αν δεν μπορείς/θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι εσύ, τότε εμείς ότι και να σου πούμε να κάνεις θα είναι άχρηστο. Ότι βλέπεις βλέπουμε και δεν ξέρουμε τι γίνεται από κάτω.

Αν δεν έχεις ιδέα πάντως, και να το ανοίξεις μπορεί να μην μπορέσεις να το επισκευάσεις μόνος σου. Καλύτερα να έρθει τεχνικός και αφού λες ότι τα 200 είναι μια χαρά, τοτε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα  :Smile: 

Πάντως δεν το βλέπω να θέλει αλλαγή. Δεν έχει τίποτα. Κάπου πατάει στραβά ή και πιθανών να θέλει κόλλημα.

----------


## bchris

> καλά ντε μη βαράς 
> φίλε μου ... χαλαρά....
> 
> το 200ευρώ για αλλαγή όλο είναι μια χαρά και sorry αν τα έγραψα λάθος και σου φάνηκε ότι αυτό ρώτησα.
> Πριν κάνω αυτό που λες (και επειδή δεν συνηθίζω να ανοίγω συσκευές),
> θα περιμένω μερικές ημέρες μήπως άλλος φίλος έχει κάτι άλλο να πει.
> 
> Αν όχι, μετά θα έχεις τις φωτογραφίες...


Συγγνωμη Δημητρη, με ολο το θαρρος, αλλα τι ιδεα περιμενεις που να μην χρειαστει να βαλεις χερι/κατσαβιδι?
Βουντου/μαυρη μαγεια/το μαγικο κουμπι "Αυτοεπισκευη"?

----------


## konman

Σιλικονη υψηλης θερμοκρασιας μαυρη.

PMX82180.jpg

Θελει ομως δουλεια για να την φτιαξεις.
Και καλο καθαρισμα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ 
> 
> 
>   Πρόβλημα μετά από 6 χρόνια στην  ηλεκτρική κουζίνα.
>   Ξεκόλλησε λίγο μόνο η μια γωνία της κεραμικής εστίας. 
>   1εκ πάει προς τα πάνω το τζάμι οπότε μαγειρεύει κανονικά αφού η κατσαρόλα πατά επάνω.
>   Η επίσημος μάστορας (χωρίς να την δει) θέλει να αλλάξει όλο το πλαίσιο με *κόστος 200ευρώ!* 
> 
> 
> ...


αλήθεια πόσο εχει καινούργια ?

----------


## PCMan

> αλήθεια πόσο εχει καινούργια ?


Αν και δεν υπάρχει τώρα, κάπου στα 500-600ευρά έχουν αυτού του τύπου...

----------


## dolomites

> Σιλικονη υψηλης θερμοκρασιας μαυρη.
> 
> PMX82180.jpg
> 
> Θελει ομως δουλεια για να την φτιαξεις.
> Και καλο καθαρισμα.


ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω από όλους είναι ότι δεν τρέχει και τίποτε 
και ότι με μια RTV σιλικόνη θα γίνει η δουλειά.

Το έψαξα εδώ γιατί μου ζήτησαν να αγοράσω νέο πλαίσιο+εστία 
(για αυτό το κόστος μιλάω ότι τα 200ευρώ είναι λογική η τιμή).
Ενώ όταν ρώτησα γιατί να μην κολληθεί αφού είναι μόνο τόσο λίγο,
 μου είπαν ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο να φύγει η εστία κάτω! 
το συμπέρασμα δικό σας.

Δεν τους πιστεύω οπότε, προχωράω όπως μου είπατε και θα ανεβάσω και τις φωτογραφίες...

υγ
η αγορά έγινε το 2006 και το κόστος ήταν κάπου στα 700ευρώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να πέσει προς τα κάτω αποκλείεται .
Το πιθανότερο που δεν μπορούμε και να το αποκλείσουμε είναι ... αυτό το πυρέξ τζάμι να στηρίζεται πιο πριν με κάτι φλάντζες περιμετρικά και πριν το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο . Και ψήθηκαν οι φλάντζες (λυώσιμο) και από την χρήση (βάρος από τα μαγειρικά σκεύη) δεν πατούσε ομοιόμορφα με αποτέλεσμα να συμβεί αυτό . 
Αν όμως από το εργοστάσιο βάλανε και τίποτα κόλλες είναι αδύνατον να βγει και (άντε να υπάρχει και η φλάντζα) και για να τα βγάλεις και να τα ξαναβάλεις ... χλωμό το βλέπω.

----------


## dolomites

Χρωστάω κάτι φωτογραφίες για να μου πείτε τι πρέπει να κάνω...

μετά το άνοιγμα.
Είχα την εντύπωση ότι απλά πατά το τζάμι στο πλαίσιο και όχι τα μάτια. 
(Οπότε μόνο τεχνικός για παραπέρα λύσιμο)
P5200717.jpg

γύρω-γύρω αλλά και κάτω από το τζάμι έχει ένα μαύρο μαλακό υλικό (σιλικόνη είναι; ) 
και δεν βλέπω ίχνη κόλλας πάνω στην λαμαρίνα.

δείχνει να είναι ομοιόμορφο
P5200718.jpg

και από μέσα
P5200708.jpg

μόνο εδώ δείχνει λες και "άπλωσε" 
το πλαίσιο είναι καθαρό και δεν έχει ίχνος κόλλας  :Huh: 
P5200710.jpg

ενώ αλλού είναι ομοιόμορφο λες και δεν είναι σιλικόνη! 
P5200701.jpg



Τι λέτε;

Αν βάλω σιλικόνη στην γωνία μόνο, θα κολλήσει πάνω στο παλιό μαύρο υλικό;
ή είναι άσκοπο και πρέπει να πάω σε τεχνικό;

P5200714.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καθάρισε όλη την σιλικόνη , γύρω γύρω , και αφού το καθαρίσεις ακούμπα και το τζάμι να δεις αν πατάει παντού καλά , για να διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν είναι στραβό τουλάχιστον το πλαίσιο . 

Αν δείξουν όλα εντάξει βάλε δική σου σιλικόνη (ειδική για θερμοκρασίες) , και τελείωσες.

----------


## dolomites

> Καθάρισε όλη την σιλικόνη , γύρω γύρω , και αφού το καθαρίσεις ακούμπα και το τζάμι να δεις αν πατάει παντού καλά , για να διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν είναι στραβό τουλάχιστον το πλαίσιο . 
> 
> Αν δείξουν όλα εντάξει βάλε δική σου σιλικόνη (ειδική για θερμοκρασίες) , και τελείωσες.



ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

Μια επανάληψη για να μη κάνω καμιά χαζομάρα...

Οπότε , να τραβήξω δηλαδή το τζάμι προς τα επάνω ώστε  *να ξεκολλήσω και τις άλλες γωνίες*και όχι να καθαρίσω μόνο την μια γωνία που είναι στην φωτογραφία;
Η σιλικόνι με *ξύσιμο* φεύγει, χωρίς κανένα ειδικό  υγρό;
Στο σωληνάριο λέει καθάρισμα με *ασετόν* το πλαίσιο για να φύγουν τα λάδια.

Μετά, αν δω ότι το τζάμι πατά καλά στο πλαίσιο, τότε προχωράω. 

Δεν βρήκα την σιλικόνη της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας αλλά στο Praktiker (κόστος 6ευρώ) 
της *Bison** πυρίμαχο σφραγιστικό* έως 1250oC.

Θα βάλω μια *λεπτή στρώση πάνω στο πλαίσιο* και μετά θα ακουμπίσω το τζάμι.
Το υλικό που πιθανόν να «πεταχτεί» λίγο έξω από το πλαίσιο θα μπορέσω να το *ξύσω ομοιόμορφα* αφού πρώτα στεγνώσει, σωστά;
Μη δείχνει μετά αηδία δλδ και με κοροϊδεύουν  :Tongue:

----------


## bchris

Εγω νομιζω οτι το εν λογω "τζαμι", εχει σκευρωσει.

Εχεις κανα αλφαδι να δεις οτι σιγουρα ειναι επιπεδο σε ολο του το εμβαδον?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι όπως τα σκέφτεσαι είναι τα πράγματα . 
1) Αφού τα καθαρίσεις όλα . 
2) Κάνε ένα τέστ ξαναβάζοντας το τζάμι επάνω χωρίς να έχεις βάλει σιλικόνη , για να δεις αν είναι πουθενά στραβό το πλαίσιο .

3) Αν δεις ότι ολόκληρο το τζάμι "κάθεται " πιο κάτω από εκεί που πρέπει να είναι στο (κανονικό ύψος) , τότε προκαταβολικά κάνε μια προεργασία με σκληρά πηχάκια προτού να βάλεις την σιλικόνη , έτσι ώστε να ξέρεις ότι στο τέλος και αφού θα στεγνώσει η σιλικόνη δεν θα κατέβει πιο κάτω ( επειδή η σιλικόνη είναι μαλακιά στην αρχή ) και μπορεί να κατέβει πιο κάτω , κάτι ανεπιθύμητο.

4) Αφού το επιβεβαιώσεις και με τα πηχάκια , τότε βάλε και άπλωσε την σιλικόνη μαζί με τα πηχάκια (που το έχεις προετοιμάσει) , και θα είσαι πιο σίγουρος ότι όλο το τζάμι σε όλες τις πλευρές θα "καθήσει" ακριβώς και όσο χρειάζεται .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγω νομιζω οτι το εν λογω "τζαμι", εχει σκευρωσει.
> 
> Εχεις κανα αλφαδι να δεις οτι σιγουρα ειναι επιπεδο σε ολο του το εμβαδον?


Λες ? Χρήστο ? Αν μάθω ότι η Bosch κάνει τέτοιες "Τσακωνιές " .... τότε από την εν λόγω εταιρία δεν ξανααγοράζω ούτε λάμπα !!

----------


## bchris

Δεν ξερω, απλα απο τις φωτο (που δεν ειναι και εστιασμενες) εκει πηγε το μυαλο μου.
Μακαρι να κανω λαθος και για τον φιλο και για την Bosch, που οντως ειναι πολυ καλη εταιρεια.

Η ...νεκροψια θα δειξει  :Smile:

----------


## picdev

είναι σημαντικό να δεις αν είναι ίσιο το τζάμι όπως λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω, αν είναι οκ τότε απλά κόλλατο,αλλιώς δεν θα κάνουν καλή επαφή οι εστίες με αποτέλεσμα να μην μεταφέρεται η θερμότητα στη κατσαρόλες και να πάθει και άλλες ζημιές 
δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό που πήρες αλλά καλύτερα συλικόνι για να έχει ελαστικότητα, αφού ακουμπάς πάνω βάρος και κατσαρόλες

----------


## dolomites

> είναι σημαντικό να δεις αν είναι ίσιο το τζάμι όπως λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω, αν είναι οκ τότε απλά κόλλατο,αλλιώς δεν θα κάνουν καλή επαφή οι εστίες με αποτέλεσμα να μην μεταφέρεται η θερμότητα στη κατσαρόλες και να πάθει και άλλες ζημιές 
> *δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό που πήρες αλλά καλύτερα συλικόνι για να έχει ελαστικότητα,* αφού ακουμπάς πάνω βάρος και κατσαρόλες


πόσο δίκαιο έχεις!
δεν είναι ελαστική αυτή η σιλικόνη. 
Και να φανταστείς ότι μου την έδωσε ο πωλητής αντιπρόσωπος που τυχαία συνάντησα στο μαγαζί.
Κατάλληλη μου έδειξε και μια άλλη αλλά ήταν κόκκινο χρώμα και όχι μαύρη.
Τον ρώτησα και για την μαύρη permatex που ο φίλος παραπάνω έβαλε και φωτογραφία, 
αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν εισάγετε Ελλάδα.
Ελπίζω να βρω...

----------


## picdev

και σένα απλό μαγαζί με εργαλεία χρώματα να πας, θα βρεις σιλικόνη για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, το χρώμα της είναι κόκκινο τις περισσότερες φορές

----------


## konman

> πόσο δίκαιο έχεις!
> δεν είναι ελαστική αυτή η σιλικόνη. 
> Και να φανταστείς ότι μου την έδωσε ο πωλητής αντιπρόσωπος που τυχαία συνάντησα στο μαγαζί.
> Κατάλληλη μου έδειξε και μια άλλη αλλά ήταν κόκκινο χρώμα και όχι μαύρη.
> Τον ρώτησα και για την μαύρη permatex που ο φίλος παραπάνω έβαλε και φωτογραφία, 
> αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν εισάγετε Ελλάδα.
> Ελπίζω να βρω...



Δες εδω υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα.

----------

